# Działające Gentoo out of the box

## kris

Cześć

Chciałbym się podzielić swoją radością z powodu powrotu po kilku latach do Gentoo.

Po kilka latach używania Gentoo (rozpoczęcie zabawy z Gentoo od ok. 2009) pojawiły się problemy, po którejś z aktualizacji Gentoo, miały związek z kartą graficzną (ok. 2013r.), szukałem systemu do krótkotrwałej przesiadki "na przeczekanie" problemu. Znalazłem Funtoo, w tamtym czasie satysfakcjonowała mnie w 100% - bardzo zbliżona do "mojego ukochanego" Gentoo (obie dystrybucje stworzone przez jedną i tę samą osobę - D. Robbinsa). Przez kilka lat "ukorzeniłem" się w tej dystrybucji. Wszystko działało OK, oferowali pełen wachlarz wyboru możliwości, były pewne różnice z Gentoo (nawet bardzo in "+" dla Funtoo).

W ostatnim czasie Funtoo mocno zwolniło, powstały ograniczenia lub brak wsparcia dla np. kernela gentoo-sources (czyżby rywalizacja lub co gorsza -zła krew dla Gentoo?), Wayland, priorytet 3 dla KDE/Plasma (moje środowisko) itd. 

Postanowiłem wrócić jak syn marnotrawny do Gentoo.

To są moje przemyślenia i obserwacje, nie chcę, żebym był zrozumiany, jako ktoś zawiedziony Funtoo (choć może trochę to i prawda), ani zniechęcać nikogo do używania-pracowania na Funtoo

Gentoo działa bezproblemowo i oby trwało to wiecznie:)

----------

